# Chloe all dressed up



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL, very cute!


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

That is adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG how absolutely adorable! That second-to-last pic of Chloe is priceless!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the expression in the second to last one! How nice of her to put up with the accessories


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She's certainly a very pretty princess! And so tolerant!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute...I like the 2nd picture nice shades!!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*It proves us right again*

The right handbag really does make the outfit.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - so cute. In the second to last pic it looks like Chloe is telling the little girl "hands off, this purse is mine!"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are great. I love picture 5 - she looks like she is just loving the attention and your daughter!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome back. 

Looks like your daughter has a very patient playmate.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff Dog says Chloe is a babe.... and to come party with him anytime


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

LMAO omg talk about flash backs, I use to do that when I was (much) younger and I used anything from socks to skirts and the only main difference is my poor Golden was a boy LOL I have to go ask my mom if she took any pictures of it lol. I think its great Chloe poses for pictures afterwards  Normally after I spent a long time dressing Bear up and he realized that he was free to go show off he would go maybe 5 steps and tare it all off himself lol Does Cloe do that too?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is too cute. The Disney princess look looks great on her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome back,

I think you have a new addition since the last time you were here. And she is as pretty as Chloe. They look like the best of buddies and love the last two pictures. Chloe has grown up to be such a pretty girl and pink seems to be her color. Glad you are posting again and hope you will stick around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

Chloe

You look are one "Foxy Lady" and look marvelous and the baby does, too!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------

